# Takealot - Vaping Products



## Hooked (10/10/19)

About a year ago Takealot had only a small selection of juice and no mods as far as I can remember, other than the Vape-O (not sure if the name is correct.

An acquintance of mine bought a Geekvape from them last week and I was surprised that he got it from Takealot, so I had a look on their website and they have quite a large selection of mods and juice! TKO is even there!

I'm happy to say that the vaping products are in the Health section. 

Some people have commented on this forum that they probably sell fake juice but quite frankly I doubt it. But I've ordered a bottle of Nasty Juice Cushman, which I know well, to check the authenticity. I'll receive my order only at the end of Oct. though because of other items which are causing a delay.

_Once before I unknowingly bought a bottle of fake Nasty Juice from a tobaccanist and when I realised that it's fake I sent pics to Nasty Juice, who confirmed that it was indeed fake. They asked if I would be prepared to say where I had bought it, which I did. If I find that the juice from Takealot is also fake, I will most certainly report them._

And I saw something very interesting...




They also sell Juul!! 






*And read this!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (10/10/19)

To be fair, a registered vape shop can sell their goods on take a lot. But so can an average Joe reselling juice from the local flea market. 

Just check who the seller is and then make a choice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (11/10/19)

Hang on... JUUL adds "Natural Oils" to their pods?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stillwaters (11/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hang on... JUUL adds "Natural Oils" to their pods?


And Benzoic Acid.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (11/10/19)

Why would you want to buy an overpriced JUUL when you can get a Cue or Cliq for half that price?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DysectorZA (23/10/19)

I bought my first proper vape from Takealot (Smok TFV12 Prince), and then did a bit of research and found a world of proper vape stores to purchase from and I haven't bothered looking back at Takealot for anything vape related again. I've also found that they are way more expensive than regular online vape stores.


----------

